# الفرق بين الموسفت والثايرستور



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (29 مارس 2011)

ارجو التكرم من الاخوه الكرام ان يزودوني بأهم الفروق والمميزات بين الثايرستور والموسفت


----------



## zamalkawi (29 مارس 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyristor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosfet


----------

